# Townsend saw chain ?



## Dudley220 (Feb 6, 2022)

Looking for a little information on this bar if anyone has any it exactly what I needed for my 70e both my 16s are worn thin and the steel has hairline cracks in it and there isn’t much made for this mount anymore anyway I found this bar but the tip is very interesting there is a hole behind the sprocket rivets and it looks like a great place for dirt to enter does anyone know if other tips work on these if I had to replace it in the future


----------



## cscltd (Feb 13, 2022)

tips rarely interchangeable with other brands, unless a copy.
just grease tip regular and u shouldn’t have a problem. Old Windsor bars were like this With no issues


----------



## sand sock (Feb 16, 2022)

Echo had a bolt on tip guard, that attached there. It was to protect against concrete or hitting a house, in confined area. Its a good way to teach a beginner


----------

